# A123 Systems saved by the Chinese



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Wanxiang Group will provide a bridge loan of $75 million or so, and eventually invest up to $450 million in A123, which would give it an ownership stake of about 80% in the company... Newswire >


----------

